# How many of you are actually paying tax on this income?



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Drive X surge only & live in uptown.
I avg > $1/mile on total miles in Uptown Fri/SAT night.

Not all dallas Uber drivers come from adjacent *counties* to ANT.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Coachman said:


> If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


Like making a ship load of money?

If that's wrong, I don't want to be right!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Coachman said:


> If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


I paid taxes when i did uber full time.

But Orlando rates were over $1.00 paid per mile, over double what they are now. A 2x surge back then paid over what a 4X surge pays now.

Taxi?

I get hammered by Uncle Sam every year.

No avoiding it on taxi income.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I thought Uber always issues a 1099 even if it's not technically within the amount that it's required. So the IRS knows all.


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

I end up paying some, but in my market I get $1.248/mi for UberX


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

Coachman said:


> If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


You can only claim a loss for three years


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> You can only claim a loss for three years


and then you claim $100 per year profit.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> and then you claim $100 per year profit.


Yeah there's no reason to declare a loss.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

If you can't pay your taxes borrow money from the mafia. Better to have the mob after you than the IRS.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

henrygates said:


> I thought Uber always issues a 1099 even if it's not technically within the amount that it's required. So the IRS knows all.


2017 they changed policies. Now they only issue 1099k's for over $20,000.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

Coachman said:


> If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


Is that so? After all my deductions I ended up owing $1900 on a $13500 income. I feel like I've done something wrong but yet my $13500 is roughly half of what I ''earned'' before all my car expenses.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Leo. said:


> Is that so? After all my deductions I ended up owing $1900 on a $13500 income. I feel like I've done something wrong but yet my $13500 is roughly half of what I ''earned'' before all my car expenses.


If it's reported on your Schedule C, Business Income (which is how it should be reported) then you will always owe both halves of the Soc Security tax, 7%. And no deductions count against that. 
Sounds like you are about 10%, so 3% of it can be deducted against. 
I strive to make my returns believable. I consider them to be an Offer. My Offers are accepted, because they are reasonable and believable. 
Not always provable, however.


----------



## Leo. (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> If it's reported on your Schedule C, Business Income (which is how it should be reported) then you will always owe both halves of the Soc Security tax, 7%. And no deductions count against that.
> Sounds like you are about 10%, so 3% of it can be deducted against.
> I strive to make my returns believable. I consider them to be an Offer. My Offers are accepted, because they are reasonable and believable.
> Not always provable, however.


I'm actually at 14%
So you're saying that 7% is nondeductible so no matter what do you you will owe that Social Security ....And that I could lower it still?


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> If it's reported on your Schedule C, Business Income (which is how it should be reported) then you will always owe both halves of the Soc Security tax, 7%. And no deductions count against that.
> Sounds like you are about 10%, so 3% of it can be deducted against.
> I strive to make my returns believable. I consider them to be an Offer. My Offers are accepted, because they are reasonable and believable.
> Not always provable, however.


Are you saying SS taxes are levied on gross income?
That would be incorrect


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rat said:


> Are you saying SS taxes are levied on gross income?
> That would be incorrect


Is it?
I'm not an income tax pro .... but, I thought that deductions just don't work against SS taxes. Half are (normally) paid by employer if you're a W2 employee. If you are self employed you pay both halves.
I'll have to look at my Schedule C a little closer, but I think it's on gross.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Is it?
> I'm not an income tax pro .... but, I thought that deductions just don't work against SS taxes. Half are (normally) paid by employer if you're a W2 employee. If you are self employed you pay both halves.
> I'll have to look at my Schedule C a little closer, but I think it's on gross.


Most businesses have a 5% or so profit margin. The tax would be 3 x the net income


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Income? What's the new tax rate on stars and badges?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Is it?
> I'm not an income tax pro .... but, I thought that deductions just don't work against SS taxes. Half are (normally) paid by employer if you're a W2 employee. If you are self employed you pay both halves.
> I'll have to look at my Schedule C a little closer, but I think it's on gross.


If you have a NET PROFIT of at least $400 you will owe SE taxes of 15.3% on those profits for Social Security and Medicare contributions. When you have a regular job with W2 income, you and your employer split the FICA contributions.
You get credit for half the SE amount on your Form 1040.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

What income?

You guys end up with actual income?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

^^^^ 
I don't drive rideshare, so I do make a profit. But thanks to write offs I pay only the Social Security/Medicare contributions.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

Rat said:


> You can only claim a loss for three years


3 out of 5 years, after that IRS says you have a hobby. However iam hearing its not enforceable



UberTaxPro said:


> 2017 they changed policies. Now they only issue 1099k's for over $20,000.


Thats incorrect, over 600 income. 1099 issued


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The IRS is toothless, for the most part.
They have succumbed to the DC "feel good" rules. Hell, when you call them you are not even referred to as a taxpayer any more. Know what you are now? A customer. Yea, a customer. LoL.
No reason to be any more afraid of them, than getting behind on your Sears charge card


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Fritz Duval said:


> 3 out of 5 years, after that IRS says you have a hobby. However iam hearing its not enforceable
> 
> Thats incorrect, over 600 income. 1099 issued


You're correct for a 1099 M, but it's 20,000 for a 1099 K, which is what Uber issues for driving income.

"3 out of 5 years, after that IRS says you have a hobby. However iam hearing its not enforceable"
There is no "3 out of 5 years law".



UberBastid said:


> The IRS is toothless, for the most part.
> They have succumbed to the DC "feel good" rules. Hell, when you call them you are not even referred to as a taxpayer any more. Know what you are now? A customer. Yea, a customer. LoL.
> No reason to be any more afraid of them, than getting behind on your Sears charge card


Sears can't take money directly out of your bank account, the IRS can.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> You're correct for a 1099 M, but it's 20,000 for a 1099 K, which is what Uber issues.
> 
> "3 out of 5 years, after that IRS says you have a hobby. However iam hearing its not enforceable"
> There is no "3 out of 5 years law".
> ...


If you ignore them, IRS can attach and garnish. (So can Sears). But, with minimal resistance it is very difficult. Very.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> If you ignore them, IRS can attach and garnish. (So can Sears). But, with minimal resistance it is very difficult. Very.


The IRS can LIEN and LEVY without going to Court!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Coachman said:


> If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


Exactly, I drove 51,000 miles, and the 53.5 cents per mile deduction, and 'commissions paid', put me at a $14k loss. You have the choice of carrying it forward for 2 years, or doing it retroactively. I chose the former. The 1099-k is the gross revenue you generated for Uber, it's not what you are actually paid. I had to go into my bank records to tally up what I was actually paid, and the difference was the Uber commission, and if you don't deduct that as "commissions and fees", you are overpaying, right?

By the way, TurboTax charges $99 for businesss, but FreeTaxUSA only charges $13 for the state filing, the federal filing is free.

If you are getting a refund, being late is not going to hurt you, for those of you who are late on this.



henrygates said:


> If you can't pay your taxes borrow money from the mafia. Better to have the mob after you than the IRS.


Not true at all, I owe the IRS many thousands from running businesses poorly in the past and not being able to pay them, they chased me for a few years, letters getting scary-er all the time, and I found out that all you got to do is call them up and ask for "non collectable status", if you are in a poor situation, they will grant it., that status means they quit harrassing me, no more collection letters threatening to attach my bank accunt, etc., and I've been on that status for years. I'm getting ready to offer an "offer in compromise".

the real monsters, if you are in CA, and sell products, is the State Board Of Equalization ( now called something else, I forget, but it's for sales tax you are supposed to collect and pay them ). I used to sell wedding albums in my previous business as a wedding photographer, and those MFers are ruthless.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amen bruther.
Cali Franchise Tax Board is NAZI's.
For income tax too.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

What's the amount "required"? I filed my taxes and simply followed EVERYTHING "right" according to the Lyft (and Uber) "free" (or discounted) Turbo Tax offer they have.

I ended up making about $32K from both rideshares and ended up paying about $1900 Federal and $500 State. I made other income from interest (INT) and dividends (DIV) as well that I "had" to report since they were submitted to the IRS to begin with. So total made about upper $30K. So paying $2400 in taxes was about right? I think that's about how much I used to get in returns before I did the rideshare jobs.

Was I actually required to disclose how much I made from the rideshare work I did? I know using the Turbo Tax through the Lyft site enabled me to automatically upload my earnings (convenient, yes, but was it a mistake to report all earnings aka peanuts)?



henrygates said:


> I thought Uber always issues a 1099 even if it's not technically within the amount that it's required. So the IRS knows all.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I don't believe you "have" to issue a 1099 unless you are paying over $600 to any individual contractor. Not a CPA, just is what I recall (I get a lot of 1099s from freelance work).


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

henrygates said:


> I don't believe you "have" to issue a 1099 unless you are paying over $600 to any individual contractor. Not a CPA, just is what I recall (I get a lot of 1099s from freelance work).


Your correct for a 1099-M, however there are about 15 different types of 1099's. Uber for example issues 1099-K's. 1099-K's only have to be issued over $20,000.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Quick question...when Uber issues the 1099, do they list your actual earnings or what the rider paid?

Example...I do only one ride this year and the rider payment is $6.97. Uber receives $3.99. I receive $2.98. Will the 1099 reflect $6.97 or $2.98?

Based on my monthly tax summary I'm assuming they send in what the rider pays, and I'm expected to deduct their fees when I file, then whatever expenses and mileage I want to deduct. Just want to clarify.

Which just seems backwards. Uber would be trying to say that I'm charging the rider and I've hired Uber to process my payments and I've contracted them to provide the app to connect me with riders...but that's opposite of how they run the business. They are providing riders, charging them, and contracting me to do the run. If it were the other way, the rider/client would always be dealing with me for refunds, complaints, etc...and Uber would be responsible only for app-related issues and processing errors, and I would be the one dealing with it, not my "clients". I would be setting my own fares, fees, etc.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

henrygates said:


> Quick question...when Uber issues the 1099, do they list your actual earnings or what the rider paid?
> 
> Example...I do only one ride this year and the rider payment is $6.97. Uber receives $3.99. I receive $2.98. Will the 1099 reflect $6.97 or $2.98?
> 
> ...


Your right, they report the gross amount, the $6.97. Interestingly the 1099 doesn't come from Uber directly, it comes from a third party credit card processor called "Raiser" in most parts of the US.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I understand them using a third party for credit card transactions...here's what I don't get.

Say I own a construction business, UberTile. I build a website for people to contract my services to have tile installed. I get several customers along a street and negotiate a total price for each job. I then contract Joe Tile to do house #1, and Bob Tile to do house #2. My clients use PayPal to pay me $1,000 per job. I pay Joe and Bob $400 each for their work.

At the end of the year, I send a 1099 to Joe and Bob for $400...I don't send them each a 1099 for $1,000 and expect them to "deduct" $600 from their taxes. Let me know if I'm looking at this the wrong way.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

henrygates said:


> I understand them using a third party for credit card transactions...here's what I don't get.
> 
> Say I own a construction business, UberTile. I build a website for people to contract my services to have tile installed. I get several customers along a street and negotiate a total price for each job. I then contract Joe Tile to do house #1, and Bob Tile to do house #2. My clients use PayPal to pay me $1,000 per job. I pay Joe and Bob $400 each for their work.
> 
> At the end of the year, I send a 1099 to Joe and Bob for $400...I don't send them each a 1099 for $1,000 and expect them to "deduct" $600 from their taxes. Let me know if I'm looking at this the wrong way.


Yes, Uber is creative in their business model! I went through the same thought process you're going thru. 
Uber has always tried to make itself out to be only a technology company. They creatively keep their name off of everything. When they are sued I'm sure their first line of defense is that they just handle the technology and have nothing to do with the actual work of transporting passengers. 
Ubertile could hire a third party to handle all financial transactions. Collect the money from customers, pay the subcontractors, issue any 1099's and ultimately pay Ubertile it's share. And of course issue a 1099 to Ubertile.


----------



## jboi (Oct 24, 2017)

Coachman said:


> If you are, you must be doing something terribly wrong.


I claimed all expenses, mileages, airport fees, etc....  All good in the neighborhood.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Older Chauffeur said:


> If you have a NET PROFIT of at least $400 you will owe SE taxes of 15.3% on those profits for Social Security and Medicare contributions. When you have a regular job with W2 income, you and your employer split the FICA contributions.
> You get credit for half the SE amount on your Form 1040.
> 
> Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


So after you pay 15.3% on Uber money you then have to add it to your full time job income and pay tax on it?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

AuxCordBoston said:


> So after you pay 15.3% on Uber money you then have to add it to your full time job income and pay tax on it?


Basically, the answer is yes. The 15.3% is your contribution to Social Security and Medicare. You may still owe income tax on on the profit from your business activities with Uber, depending on your filing status, exemptions and Schedule A deductions.


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> 2017 they changed policies. Now they only issue 1099k's for over $20,000.


Not correct, anything over 600 Bud


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Fritz Duval said:


> Not correct, anything over 600 Bud


The $600 threshold applies to 1099misc (Uber issues these for company paid monies like incentives). The $20k/200 transactions is for trip payments and other customer fees charged to credit cards.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Paying taxes LOL

I went to Trump University


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Like making a ship load of money?
> 
> If that's wrong, I don't want to be right!


LoL CG. Now I got that song stuck in my head.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey CG I can recommend some great anti psychotic medication for your delusions lol


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

henrygates said:


> Uber would be trying to say that I'm charging the rider and I've hired Uber to process my payments and I've contracted them to provide the app to connect me with riders...


It may have been different back when you posted this, but in the contract that Uber made me sign in November 2018 it says in legalese pretty much exactly what you said in the quote above. Even though Uber collects the money from the rider, they consider what the rider pays to be a payment to the driver. So the rider pays the driver, and Uber processes that payment on behalf of the driver. Uber then charges the driver for the services of letting the driver know that the rider needed a ride and processing the payment. So technically, the drivers are Uber's customers, not the riders, as Uber receives no money from the riders. Instead of giving the driver the full fare that was charged to the rider and then having the driver pay the service fee to Uber, Uber takes their cut before passing the money along to the driver. The contract specifically states, though, that this is done solely for the convenience of the involved parties and should not be construed to mean that the rider is paying Uber for the ride. The rider is paying the driver (according to the contract, at least).

The reason I paid close attention to this is because I drive Uber Eats deliveries, and deliveries of prepared food are subject to sales tax in New Jersey. I was trying to understand who is responsible for collecting sales tax on the delivery fee that is charged to the customer and remitting that sales tax to the state of New Jersey. Based on what is stated above, the driver is responsible for remitting sales tax for delivery fees as they are the ones that are being paid for the delivery (and that is also Uber's position). The problem with that is that the driver has no means to collect sales tax from the customer because (1) the driver doesn't know how much Uber actually charged the customer for the delivery and (2) the driver has no means to collect the money from the customer even if we did know (aside from asking the customer for cash when the delivery is made). I'm waiting for the state to catch wind of this and see how they handle it.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Fritz Duval said:


> 3 out of 5 years, after that IRS says you have a hobby. However iam hearing its not enforceable
> 
> Thats incorrect, over 600 income. 1099 issued


No he is right or mostly right
Over $20000 and 200 rides get a 1099k

promotional and referral income is reported on a 1099 misc and that's the $600 number you are thinking of

Here's the thing. Uber does not pay us, they are a payment processor. Ie they handle the credit card transactions for us. Here's what the irs says

https://www.irs.gov/businesses/understanding-your-1099-k

And here's what Uber says

1099-K: An official IRS tax document that includes all on-trip gross earnings. Not all partners will receive a 1099-K. Only drivers who made more than $20,000 in customer payments and provided at least 200 rides or deliveries will receive a 1099-K. See the IRS websitefor more information.
1099-MISC: An official IRS tax document providing a summary of promotion, referral, and other miscellaneous payments for the year. Only drivers and delivery-partners who received $600 or more of these types of payments will receive a 1099-MISC.



henrygates said:


> Quick question...when Uber issues the 1099, do they list your actual earnings or what the rider paid?
> 
> Example...I do only one ride this year and the rider payment is $6.97. Uber receives $3.99. I receive $2.98. Will the 1099 reflect $6.97 or $2.98?
> 
> ...


There is a concept that I had trouble wrapping my head around and apparently so do you

Uber doesn't pay us, we pay them a fee for finding us customers

They are a payment processor,

In a previous life I did vacation rentals and I used PayPal to send out my invoices. My customers used their credit cards to pay the invoice and the money (less PayPal's fees) was deposited in my account. In this case it's clear that paypal didn't pay me; my customers did, I paid PayPal for their invoice service and I paid them to process my customers payment and to deposit my money to my account. And by the way I never got a 1099k from Uber because although they processed well over $20000 in payments for me, I never reached the 200 transactions threshold

Uber is no different. the customer is paying us for the ride. Raiser handles the the transaction for us by collecting the money, deducting Uber's fees and sending us what's left


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Uber is no different. the customer is paying us for the ride. Raiser handles the the transaction for us by collecting the money, deducting Uber's fees and sending us what's left


https://www.irs.gov/businesses/understanding-your-1099-k

Described much more succinctly than I attempted to. Of course, the whole relationship (as described by Uber) breaks down when you stop and think about it. When you rented out a vacation home, you set the rental rate and PayPal truly provided an invoice and payment processing service. That's legitimate. Uber tries to claim that is their role in this business, but if that is the case then each driver should have the ability to set the fare structure that they charge for rides (which they do not) and Uber should just process the payments. That's not how it works, though. Uber sets the fare structure. In fact, it is against Uber's policies for a driver to ask a rider for more money to provide a ride.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Described much more succinctly than I attempted to. Of course, the whole relationship (as described by Uber) breaks down when you stop and think about it. When you rented out a vacation home, you set the rental rate and PayPal truly provided an invoice and payment processing service. That's legitimate. Uber tries to claim that is their role in this business, but if that is the case then each driver should have the ability to set the fare structure that they charge for rides (which they do not) and Uber should just process the payments. That's not how it works, though. Uber sets the fare structure. In fact, it is against Uber's policies for a driver to ask a rider for more money to provide a ride.


Im not commenting on "what should be", or "whats right"
My comment only goes to "what is"

In fact that's the way most of my comments on this board go.. I have little patience for the complaints and "the way things should be" posts. I want to know "what is" and then figure out how to work with "what is" to my advantage


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

oldfart said:


> Im not commenting on "what should be", or "whats right"
> My comment only goes to "what is"


Understood. I'm not so much complaining as pointing out that there is a discrepancy between "what is" and "what Uber says there is." Uber says that they just provide rider leads to drivers and process payments. In reality, they set the fare structure. I don't really care one way or the other, except that it leaves this grey area when it comes to determining who is responsible for collecting and remitting sales tax on Uber Eats deliveries. Uber says that the customer is paying me (the driver) to deliver the food and that they just process the payment. That means that I am responsible for collecting and remitting sales tax since the customer pays me for the service. But how can I collect and remit sales tax on the delivery charge, when I don't even know what the delivery charge was (because I only see the portion that I get) and when I am not allowed to request money from the customer? The reality of "what is" is different from the theory of "what Uber says there is."


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Understood. I'm not so much complaining as pointing out that there is a discrepancy between "what is" and "what Uber says there is." Uber says that they just provide rider leads to drivers and process payments. In reality, they set the fare structure. I don't really care one way or the other, except that it leaves this grey area when it comes to determining who is responsible for collecting and remitting sales tax on Uber Eats deliveries. Uber says that the customer is paying me (the driver) to deliver the food and that they just process the payment. That means that I am responsible for collecting and remitting sales tax since the customer pays me for the service. But how can I collect and remit sales tax on the delivery charge, when I don't even know what the delivery charge was (because I only see the portion that I get) and when I am not allowed to request money from the customer? The reality of "what is" is different from the theory of "what Uber says there is."


I understand, Im not saying there isnt stuff to talk about or even complain about. but i always come back to...what can we do about it? If the answer is nothing, I move on


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I understand, Im not saying there isnt stuff to talk about or even complain about. but i always come back to...what can we do about it? If the answer is nothing, I move on


True, but if the terms of a contract prevent you from complying with the law (which I think Uber's contract does), then that's a problem. I need to at least have a plan in place for what I'm going to do if the state ever comes after me for not collecting sales tax. If that ever happens, I am going to argue that Uber sets the delivery fees, Uber collects the delivery fees from the customer and remits my portion to me. I never see the full delivery fee, and that amount is unknown to me. Even though the contract says that the customer is paying me for the delivery, that is not how it is being handled in practice and there is no way that I can collect sales tax on an unknown amount. I don't know if that argument would be successful or not, but what else are you going to do?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Why don't you talk to you state sales tax deptdepart. If you are worried.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

islanddriver said:


> Why don't you talk to you state sales tax deptdepart. If you are worried.


I am reluctant to open that can of worms. It is one thing to ask questions on an anonymous Internet forum. When you start asking the government questions directly, though, it is basically giving them an invitation to come investigate you. I know with 100% certainty that I am not the only one, but that argument often doesn't matter.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Call just don't give them your info


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> it leaves this grey area when it comes to determining who is responsible for collecting and remitting sales tax on Uber Eats deliveries


What happens on the Uber Eats site when the customer checks out? Are there taxes there?

On the issue of Uber just processing payments, what about when they kick in extra $$ because the rider payment doesn't cover everything. Uber is setting the fare and giving discounts we have no control over. They are offering us incentives and bonuses that are not paid by the rider. Everything under the "Uber Receives" section of the fare shows what we technically paid Uber in fees and what Uber kicked in. Service Fee and Booking Fees are always positive or 0 (what we paid). Boost and Service Fee Adjustment are monies paid to us out of Uber's pocket. How do they explain this under their "we just process payments" explanation?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

SamuelB said:


> What happens on the Uber Eats site when the customer checks out? Are there taxes there?
> 
> On the issue of Uber just processing payments, what about when they kick in extra $$ because the rider payment doesn't cover everything. Uber is setting the fare and giving discounts we have no control over. They are offering us incentives and bonuses that are not paid by the rider. Everything under the "Uber Receives" section of the fare shows what we technically paid Uber in fees and what Uber kicked in. Service Fee and Booking Fees are always positive or 0 (what we paid). *Boost and Service Fee Adjustment are monies paid to us out of Uber's pocket. How do they explain this under their "we just process payments" explanation?*


Uber fees include multiple things. Credit card processing fee, booking fee, and essentially a technology fee. The extra monies paid for Boost and Service Fee adjustments are just considered fee credits that reduce your total fees for the year.

Lets say you own a rental business, you use an online company to book your rentals, you use a bank to process your credit card fees, and you use a software package that has a monthly subscription fee. You pay the online company a fee to do the bookings, you pay the bank a credit card processing fee, and you pay the software company a fee for their technology. With Uber you have all the same fees they are just paid to one company instead of three. Say your bank has a promotion going where you process $2,000 in fees in a given period and they reduce your processing fee by .5%, you would see this as a fee credit on your statement not income form your bank.


----------



## paulmsr (Jul 12, 2016)

Fritz Duval said:


> Not correct, anything over 600 Bud


not correct thats the 1099-MISC, bud


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I paid tax on my Uber income every year so far except this year. After the standard mileage deduction, I am reporting a LOSS on Uber. My theory.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

I can't help wonder if some of you are giving bad information in hopes that the IRS will jail those taking the advice in hopes that it will thin out some of the riders out there and provide less supply to spike up demand....


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

TXUbering said:


> I can't help wonder if some of you are giving bad information in hopes that the IRS will jail those taking the advice in hopes that it will thin out some of the riders out there and provide less supply to spike up demand....


LOL @ the IRS caring enough to audit/prosecute sub-minimum wage earning Uber drivers. Too many drivers, most of whom are freakin' morons with no actual documentation, and none of them having the money to pay you even if they did owe. Garnish from their Uber wealth? Take it from their day-to-day $50 GoBank deposits? Good luck with that.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> LOL @ the IRS caring enough to audit/prosecute sub-minimum wage earning Uber drivers. Too many drivers, most of whom are freakin' morons with no actual documentation, and none of them having the money to pay you even if they did owe. Garnish from their Uber wealth? Take it from their day-to-day $50 GoBank deposits? Good luck with that.


Nahh..

Uber would just ignore the court order for wage garnishment, (or completely misreed the demand order) or it wouldn't even go that far.

"I have a court order to garnish Steven D. Unicorn's wages by $100 per week."

"Having trouble ordering an uber?Try reinstalling the app"

RESOLVED!


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Fozzie said:


> LOL @ the IRS caring enough to audit/prosecute sub-minimum wage earning Uber drivers. Too many drivers, most of whom are freakin' morons with no actual documentation, and none of them having the money to pay you even if they did owe. Garnish from their Uber wealth? Take it from their day-to-day $50 GoBank deposits? Good luck with that.


I figured the "  " was the obvious sign that I was being sarcastic......


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

my uber 1099 is on line, ready to print and since I grossed less than $20000 with Lyft...no 1099 from them only a summary

That dosent mean I don’t have to report that income but if I didn’t The irs would never know unless I was audited and even then they wouldn’t know unless they demanded a look at deposits to my bank account 

And it seems the milage they are reporting is online miles, 

In my case since there are a lot of miles when I have both apps on, the total, on both apps exceeds the actual miles I drove. I’m sure the irs would figure out that I claimed too many miles if I was audited but as has been said here already the chances of an audit are small


----------

